# What is a High Tier Normie?



## SadLivwr (Jun 12, 2021)

I see this term thrown around a lot and it confuses me as to the definition of what it is, because doesnt normie mean that you arent ugly, but you arent attractive? so where would the high tier come in??


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 12, 2021)

The guy in More attractive Man ad.


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 12, 2021)

bumperoo


----------



## cowlet (Jun 12, 2021)

Normie is average looking 

high teir is better than average but still not a Chad light


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 12, 2021)

cowlet said:


> Normie is average looking
> 
> high teir is better than average but still not a Chad light


what would you say distinction between HTN and chadlite? because to me, it seems to have the same meaning considering some people HTN's here have gotten IOI's, even though thats a chadlite trait


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jun 12, 2021)

id like to know too


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

Someone like @qwertyqazqwerty


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Someone like @qwertyqazqwerty


jfl, I mog him yet people call me low tier normie


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Someone like @qwertyqazqwerty


If he went to Asia then yes


----------



## cowlet (Jun 12, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> what would you say distinction between HTN and chadlite? because to me, it seems to have the same meaning considering some people HTN's here have gotten IOI's, even though thats a chadlite trait


Chad light is what u usually would think is a Chad irl 

a true Chad is hard to come by 

non of this matters anyway people just spout shit on here these days


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jun 12, 2021)

7-chad
6- chadlite
5- high tier normje
4 average


----------



## Ryan (Jun 12, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> I see this term thrown around a lot and it confuses me as to the definition of what it is, because doesnt normie mean that you arent ugly, but you arent attractive? so where would the high tier come in??


If u can't classify a person as normie or as chadlite (he looks something in between) then he is a higher tier normie


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 12, 2021)

a medium ugly nigga


----------



## Preston (Jun 12, 2021)

I consider Chris Pratt to be a htn


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 12, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I consider Chris Pratt to be a htn


and why is that?


----------



## Preston (Jun 12, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> and why is that?


He’s Above average but not a head Turner


----------



## Yliaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Who gives a fck what HTN,Chadlite etc means. What is your dating life like ?
If you're on here begging for ratings or clarification of arbitrary terms,then that answer is pretty simple.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> If he went to Asia then yes


he has lost weight and sent me new pics
he is a legit chadlite but he's too tall


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> jfl, I mog him yet people call me low tier normie


he is good looking now


----------



## RealTruecel (Jun 12, 2021)

someone like @personalityinkwell


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jun 12, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> jfl, I mog him yet people call me low tier normie


im LTN


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> im LTN


cope
you're a low tier chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> cope
> you're a low tier chadlite


maybe after LF3


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

y


qwertyqazqwerty said:


> maybe after LF3


you're not recessed my darling


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 12, 2021)

Normie:






High tier Normie:





Chadlite:


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> maybe after LF3


respond to my pm my darling


----------



## oldcell (Jun 12, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Normie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3rd guy is superturbomegagichad and 100 percent of females would choose him over Gandy, Chico , Barret

Live at dungeon if u think otherwise


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 12, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> The guy in More attractive Man ad.


Before or after?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 12, 2021)

oldcell said:


> 3rd guy is superturbomegagichad and 100 percent of females would choose him over Gandy, Chico , Barret
> 
> Live at dungeon if u think otherwise


cope, prime gandy mogs him hard.

he looks a bit too standard/autistic to be higher than chadlite for some reason idk cant place it. might just be this pic


----------



## one job away (Jun 28, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> what would you say distinction between HTN and chadlite? because to me, it seems to have the same meaning considering some people HTN's here have gotten IOI's, even though thats a chadlite trait


Chadlites are the most attractive people on a daily / or more like weekly basis. You WILL look at them for their looks. They are what the general public considers very attractive. A chad is even a step above that. A htn is the gl guy you see multiple times a day. Noticeably better than average but not that you would remember them


----------



## RichmondBread (Sep 22, 2022)

Deleted member 275 said:


> Normie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That first guy is not a "Normie" - maybe by Hollywood Standards. Everything is sloped . The first guy is HTN, The 2nd guy is Chad Lite, and bottom is Chad.


----------



## Makeyousit (Sep 22, 2022)

non recessed with couple above avg features.. if we're talking face alone


if we're saying overall its someting 90% of people can reach.. thru gymmaxgin, grooming, stylemaxxing

7/10


----------



## Makeyousit (Sep 22, 2022)

non recessed with couple above avg features.. if we're talking face alone


if we're saying overall its someting 90% of people can reach.. thru gymmaxgin, grooming, stylemaxxing

7/10


----------



## RichmondBread (Sep 22, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> non recessed with couple above avg features.. if we're talking face alone
> 
> 
> if we're saying overall its someting 90% of people can reach.. thru gymmaxgin, grooming, stylemaxxing
> ...


It's me at my best.


----------

